# is any one starting IUI this xmas? AF due xmas day?



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi ladies, Ive never posted on here before but I was just wondering if there is anyone else out there who's AF will be due around xmas!  and are to start IUI?

It will be our first attempt so already stressing out about that and to top it all its due on xmas day!!

Also I am a bit unsure what will happen, the hospital is closed on xmas day and boxing day,  and when I asked them they just said we will see what happens!  whenever I ask questions I seem to get no answers I just feel like another number to them sometimes!

We are have to pay for the treatment,  so we got all the drugs sent to us the other day Ill be taking pregnal x1 and menopur x10 is this a normal dosage?  Ive had no consultation since been put on the list for IUI in August.

We have been ttc for 5 years now and I feel like its never going to happen sometimes its so nice to see other people in the same boat as it were!!  My DP just tells me it will happen and to go with the flow but its very hard!

anyway sorry for the long post! 

helen


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

helen is that you?   

its me BJP   

if you know who i am then i am right and it is the right helen.  

i have just posted our story on another thread in this section . please read it and you can catch up on my journey. 

like you im on iui over xmas.. my af is due xmas eve and im due to start jabing myself on the 29th (due to clinic opening times) 

im taking suprecor spray at the mo and hopefully the iui itself is due to be the week commencing 5th jan.. 

this is our first try.. can i be your buddy xoxoxo


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi BJP

I Dont think you have the right Helen!   But Im more than happy to be your buddy!  Im also new to all this and its good to know im not the only one!

Anyway so you are in the same situation as me.  Not the best of times is it!! I dont know about you but Im STRESSED with it all!

I called the hospital with a few questions and I was told that I will prob not be able to start the IUI at all this time.  I asked them at the very start if it would be a problem with it been Xmas, and I was told it would not be a problem at all!  now its a totally different story   they said its because Leeds dont start back till the 5th and they cant be sure what will happen with the drugs/follies as its my first go!

Anyway enough about me moaning on!
Wishing you a happy Christmas and hope you get lots of baby dust down your chimney 

Good luck
Helen


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

helen thats a real bum about what they are now telling you.

can they not let you keep on spraying until they are ready for you to start your injections?

thats what my clinic is doing.. even if af shows up tomorrow (on time) i cant start jabs until the 29th as they are shut so much over the christmas and new year period that they dont want me starting jabs while i cant be monitored. 

they warned me of this before i started (opted) to do it this cycle that i would be on my spray longer than a normal cycle. this didnt bother me as i was just keen to start. 

hopefully they will have a change of heart (agian) and let you continue. especially if your af is late which it might well be. 

im not back on the baord properly until i return to work. i live in a cave with no computer. BUT i will pop on when at folks house if i get chance and keep an eye on how you are doing. 

if you need your hand held during this first experience just FAO me and i will respond as soon as i see it (might take a couple of days though) 

for now keep your chin up. i know that you arent the Helen i thought you were but im still excited to meet you. i look forward to sharing this with you.

love bjp xoxo


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Hells Bells & BJP

I know this is a bit of a late reply, but i just wanted to let you know that i was in exactly the same boat with Leeds over the Christmas period. AF was due around 28th Dec and they said as it was 1st time, to wait til next cycle - very frustrating when you've been on what feels like a never-ending wait to get started! That's partly why no post on FF for a while, I just decided to forget it all over the festive period  

Fingers crossed for us all, hopefully we can support each other all the way  

Lyns xx


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Lyns 
Just thought id pop back on FF, not ben on for a while!  

Sorry to hear you are in the same boat as me! but at the same time its nice to hear its not just me they have messed about    
Like you say it's so frustrating that they keep you waiting like this, I had the first appointment with them back in Aug and I told them that AF would be over Xmas but they told me 3 times that it would not be a problem!
Sometimes I feel like saying forget it  but then what do I do! 

It looks like it will now be the end of Feb for us now so until then im just trying to stay calm and do things to keep my mind off it all!  

Hope things can get started for you soon, have you got the drugs sat ready and waiting?  I have!! very annoying!

Take care, fingers crossed we will get our BFP this year!
Helenx


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi there 

looks like we are walking the same path.. my iui cycle was abandoned as i over stimulated .. now im waiting on cd 20 of my new cycle to have a scan to make sure my ovaries have settled down. if so then i start spray etc again on cd 21 the 30th January.

hope they have settled down. i cant face the prospect of another wasted month and teh disappointment that comes with that.


----------

